# slushbox



## simplybebop (May 24, 2006)

can somebody tell me how much power the fwd auto trans will take?


----------



## Twisted_audi (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: slushbox (simplybebop)*

lol. not much. 
Its a badly designed transmission. (ok, parts of it are) I've had mine chipped for about 2 years now, and the trans is on its way out. (note, I drive it like a baby too... Its not like I beat the thing)
Unless you're knowingly/willing to replace/rebuild the Transmission, don't go doing anything more than driving it. It is cool hitting 15 psi with the FWD though, Its the mother of torque-steer. lol


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: slushbox (simplybebop)*

Yeah, it is unfortenately not a very good transmission, and swapping it for a manual can be a serious PITA. I believe I read somewhere that the weak spot is the gaskets and seals between the transmission and front differential, causing the ATF and transmission oil in the diff to mix. This is not good for any auto trans, but apparently more likely to happen with the Audi trans.


----------

